# Maggie booth?



## AndyJohannessen

Hello Fellas,
I know you won't let me down,I'm sure one of you can answer!
An old friend of mine was asked why Booth Line was known as "Maggie Booths". I can't find any info, even the owners weren't named Margaret or Maggie for that matter.
Would appreciate help on this one it's getting to me!

Heres hoping,

Andy.(EEK)


----------



## Santos

I was led to believe, Maggie Booth or Margaret Booth of the Booth Family was very kind, interested and compassionate to the families of Liverpool sailors who sailed on Booth Line ships and to Liverpool sailors and their families in particular. As is in their charactor the Liverpool sailors refered to Booth Line as Maggie Booths in derference to Margaret and her kindness.

Chris.


----------



## K urgess

There are some answers in this thread, Andy.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=4893
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Santos

I think they will confirm my post. Margaret Booth was I think either the wife or daughter of Charles Booth joint owner of the Line.

Chris.


----------



## K urgess

Certainly will, Chris. (Thumb)


----------



## sparkie2182

i was once told the story that a slice of Maggies seafarers pay was allocated directly to the home address of the seafarer in question, thereby making sure the family at home got it.


----------



## AndyJohannessen

thankyou very much fellas I knew I could rely on you!

Kindest wishes as always,

Andy.


----------



## trucker

*maggies*

try google, liverpool ships. the final year,s.there,s a little bit about them in that thread.


----------

